# Moving from ICS to JB--how to backup and restore SMS?



## androidfanatic (Dec 28, 2011)

I've been using TiBu to backup and restore SMS storage between ICS ROMs.

I have a feeling that for a move from ICS to JB, this action might cause problems as SMS storage is a system file that have structural changes.

Can someone recommend a robust way--perhaps an app--that will robustly backup and restore messages? I'll nuke the messages if the move is too cumbersome but I'd like to try first.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

several apps do this, search sms backup......


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

TiBu can take an XML backup of your SMS and call logs now. Check it out. This is basically what other apps do. Another app is gosms which I used to use.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frigidazzi (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice. Thanks! I some how missed that tb could do this. I care more about the bookmarks haha.



tiny4579 said:


> TiBu can take an XML backup of your SMS and call logs now. Check it out. This is basically what other apps do. Another app is gosms which I used to use.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

frigidazzi said:


> Nice. Thanks! I some how missed that tb could do this. I care more about the bookmarks haha.


For bookmarks just use Chrome


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

SMS backup+ works well. Why do you lose your bookmarks?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

I use MyBackup Pro to transfer apps and data between ROM flashes. Worked like a charm coming from ICS to JB. It let me restore APKs & APK data, call logs, SMS, MMS, system settings, etc, etc. Very simple interface, but it gets the job done nicely.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

SMS Backup & Restore: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.riteshsahu.SMSBackupRestore&hl=en

Been using it since my OG Droid. Runs a backup every night.


----------



## eleazar (Jun 21, 2011)

I just restored my SMS data with Titanium Backup for the first time.

Just a warning to fellow rootz members... it restores the texts horribly. All of the text messages have their timestamps overwritten on restore (ie. Today, at 12:15pm EST if I was restoring right now).

Also, if you've received any messages before restoring, those latest messages will be the oldest messages in your thread (b/c of the above timestamps issue). It also took quite a while to only restore 300 messages (sms backup+ was much faster and does everything perfectly)


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

I used sms backup and restore coming from ics to jb and it worked perfectly. Only thing is that I had about 1400 messages and it kept popping up with a prompt that my phone was sending out to many messages at once which was a lie. After a few times saying allow it went away.

Even though ive reiterated what everyone else said, I hope it helps.


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

i also use SMS Backup & Restore, it does exactly what you would need it to do, and you can have it run scheduled backup that uploads it to dropbox as well as your internal SD.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

eleazar said:


> I just restored my SMS data with Titanium Backup for the first time.
> 
> Just a warning to fellow rootz members... it restores the texts horribly. All of the text messages have their timestamps overwritten on restore (ie. Today, at 12:15pm EST if I was restoring right now).
> 
> Also, if you've received any messages before restoring, those latest messages will be the oldest messages in your thread (b/c of the above timestamps issue). It also took quite a while to only restore 300 messages (sms backup+ was much faster and does everything perfectly)


Any ideas how to fix the timestamps if you use TItanium for this? I assume I'm screwed. I used to just restore the SMS storage via the backup/restore list in Titanium. The green one that says SMS storage. It remembered the timestamps correctly.


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> Any ideas how to fix the timestamps if you use TItanium for this? I assume I'm screwed. I used to just restore the SMS storage via the backup/restore list in Titanium. The green one that says SMS storage. It remembered the timestamps correctly.


Restore your nandroid - use SMS Backup - reflash JB - Score


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

rman18 said:


> Restore your nandroid - use SMS Backup - reflash JB - Score


yeah I knew of that option. I was looking for a fix to the timestamps but I doubt there is one. My last nandroid is fairly old so I might lose several SMS. Its not the end of the world if I have to start over with SMS. At least titanium does call logs fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tshing02 (Dec 20, 2011)

Get gosms from market. To left button in the app. Make free account. Backup. Upgrade.. reinstall, then restore.. Well all be as it was, timestamps and all. Works well!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nideda24 (Dec 14, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> yeah I knew of that option. I was looking for a fix to the timestamps but I doubt there is one. My last nandroid is fairly old so I might lose several SMS. Its not the end of the world if I have to start over with SMS. At least titanium does call logs fine.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just restore the nandroid you have. Go in TiBu and backup the green [SMS/MMS/APN] Phone/Messaging Storage. Flash JB, restore data from [SMS/MMS/APN] Phone/Messaging Storage. You will have all call logs, MMS/SMS including the correct timestamps. I have done this 5+ times on JB as well as ICS to JB with no issues.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nideda24 said:


> Just restore the nandroid you have. Go in TiBu and backup the green [SMS/MMS/APN] Phone/Messaging Storage. Flash JB, restore data from [SMS/MMS/APN] Phone/Messaging Storage. You will have all call logs, MMS/SMS including the correct timestamps. I have done this 5+ times on JB as well as ICS to JB with no issues.


Thanks for the suggestion. My nandroid prior to using Titanium's XML restore option was too old to want to use. However, I noticed that even though it didn't work properly, if you look through the timestamps it looks like it preserve the dates and such. I updated Titanium today and it looks like the recent update should fix XML backups. However, before this update I decided to revert to the method you stated above since it's faster and more reliable.


----------



## reissgrant (Jul 8, 2012)

SMS Backup+ will save to your gmail, recommended.


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> Any ideas how to fix the timestamps if you use TItanium for this? I assume I'm screwed. I used to just restore the SMS storage via the backup/restore list in Titanium. The green one that says SMS storage. It remembered the timestamps correctly.


An update was just pushed out that says it should fix this. You probably have to create a new backup. That said, a restore of "Phone Storage" should be fine. That's what I ended up doing.

Edit: Same as you've done in the past. I believe the full name is [SMS/MMS/APN] Phone Storage.


----------



## Droiddude24 (Jul 19, 2011)

I just switch from TB to Ultimate Backup pro and love it does backup your SMS and the UI is much better than TB! and it's only $3


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

Detonation said:


> SMS Backup & Restore: https://play.google....upRestore&hl=en
> 
> Been using it since my OG Droid. Runs a backup every night.


+1 for this too...its a GREAT and lightweight app for backing up your text messages. It also has a Dropbox plugin too!


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

Another +1 for the sms backup and restore app. Have used it across a dozen diff devices and almost no issues.

He also has a call log backup app that works great as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

